# First time bacon using a Wet Cure



## oconeeal (Nov 5, 2015)

This the first time I have tried bacon.  I found a wet cure and have been in the brine for 6 days.  Not sure I will be able to get my smoker down to 100 degrees.  I know the longer I go the better it going to be.  What IT temp should I be looking for?  After I pull it off do I let it set or can I go ahead cut and cook some.  Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 5, 2015)

I would pat the bacon dry once it's out of the brine then stick it in the fridge for a day or two  on a wire rack in order to really dry it out.  The lower you can get your smoker the better. I usually smoke mine around 100 degrees for 10-12 hours and some people cold smoke in intervals over a few days.    In my opinion the lower finishing IT the better because you are going to fry it up in a pan or the oven to cook it.  After 10-12 hours depending on the thickness my bacon has been anywhere between 80 and 120 IT.  Definitely taste some that day and then  let it mellow in the fridge for a few days.


----------



## oconeeal (Nov 7, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> I would pat the bacon dry once it's out of the brine then stick it in the fridge for a day or two on a wire rack in order to really dry it out. The lower you can get your smoker the better. I usually smoke mine around 100 degrees for 10-12 hours and some people cold smoke in intervals over a few days. In my opinion the lower finishing IT the better because you are going to fry it up in a pan or the oven to cook it. After 10-12 hours depending on the thickness my bacon has been anywhere between 80 and 120 IT. Definitely taste some that day and then let it mellow in the fridge for a few daysNhT​


Thanks for the reply.  I smoked it for 10 hours 100 to 105 degrees.  The piece I got had a very hard skin cap.  I smoke it left on the pork belly is it best to cut it off before I cut bacon up.  I cook a couple of pieces and was good.  Should I have trim it before I smoked it?


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 8, 2015)

once you have cured the bacon in the brine and rinsed then into the water bath, seasoned your ready for the smoker . if you cold smoke keep the temps Low you can o a Warm smoke f you keep your temps below 120 degrees you will still nee to freeze and cook before eating. a warm smoke would be running until 152 degrees IT, is the basics. I typically warm smoke and stay below 120 degrees. I hope this helps in some way.

Keep On Smokin,

Tm


----------

